# Echo PAS bed redefiner attachment



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm thinking about buying the bed redefiner attachment for my Echo PAS-225. For anybody who has it, what are the pros and cons?



I want something other than using the tried and tested half moon edger. Next year I plan on removing all of the edging in my front and back yards to complete the trench edging as shown.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Jeff_MI84 I have one that I use on my 56v echo equipment occasionally. For me, I find raking back mulch and using a hula hoe to be noticeably better finished appearance and much less messy for maintenance but I'd does a solid job cutting new edges. How many linear feet are you looking at replacing? Already have a stock edger for maintenance? I think @Pete1313 uses his as much as anyone I've come across- he might have more input from a larger scale.

For touch-ups a stick edger, rotary scissors, or hand shears are my go-to. But if I dig more beds it will be with a combo of the half moon and echo redefiner. A few of the tree rings I did with it are shown below:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

It is one of my favorite tools. Saves time when you have alot of linear feet to maintain. I'm not sure if a pas-225 has enough power. I run it on the pas-2620, so check with your dealer to confirm. It works better to maintain sharp edges as compared to cutting new ones, the moisture level cannot be too wet in the soil or it will fight you, and when using it on the neighbor's yards it seems to leave a better result on short turf when compared to longer grass. A triangle garden hoe, a leaf rake, and the bed redefiner are all I use to maintain my edges. This pic was from an initial spring clean up on the bed edges.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

It's on my wishlist. Would use it with the 2620. Figured I would follow this discussion.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@mowww I appreciate the response. I see you guys with your fancy and professional quality flower beds and that is the look that I want to achieve.

I have the edger attachment already. I have the curved edger and want to switch to the straight shaft. I also have the edging shears that I use at least once a month when I have enough time to go nice and slow. I'm not sure how much linear feet I need to do, probably between 30-40 feet total. I am also looking into getting power rotary scissors because why not right? I'm torn between the Stihl and the Seago.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Pete1313 I went to my local Weingartz yesterday and talked extensively with one of their sales reps about it. If the PAS-225 is sufficient I would try it in the backyard first so nobody sees it but me. I was told to check how moist the soil is, as it would create more work and a messier clean up.

This is what my front yard looks like now. Where I live, everybody has boring old pavers and I want to spruce it up and stand out more with a clean look. My flower beds along the house are a little higher, I'm guessing that's how it always been and because of the two stacked rows of the pavers. I wouldn't need to lower the flower beds would I? Most of the work would be done as the bottom pavers are already slightly below, and once removed it would maintain the general outline of the curve. Plus, I figure it would help with the below average job I did trenching the backyard by hand with a shovel and half moon edger.


----------

